# Angeln mit der Matchrute



## Schulti (19. September 2001)

Hi Sportsfreunde!
Ich wollte mal wissen, wie ich den Waggler beim Matchfischen richtig montiere.
Wird er als Lauf oder Feststell-pose montiert, und wie haut das mit der bebleiung dann hin.
Ich hab&acute; nämlich gelesen, das 3/4 der bebleiung direkt am Waggler befestigt sein sollen (Bei feststellmontage). Gibt&acute;s da beim Werfen denn keine Verwicklungen????


------------------
Schulti
Coach der bayrischen
Angelnationalmannschaft
Team Schwandorf


----------



## TinkaTinka (19. September 2001)

Hai Coach !Die Montage von Wagglern ist beim Matchfischen ne Wissenschaft für sich.Ich fische fast nur mit Laufmontagen ( wegen der Tiefe unserer Gewässer ).
Vorab zur Feststellmontage : Der Waggler darf nie ganz festgesetzt werden, am besten 2 Bleiperlen oder Ledgerstops vor und hinter einem Wirbel mit Karabiner ( Das Wechseln der Pose ist so einfacher )anbringen, Abstand ca. 3 - 5 cm.
So jetzt zum Rest :
Ich fische selten mit Posen über 2,5 gr.
Die Bebleiung wird bei mir fast nur als Kette angebracht ( Jetzt lacht Dieter bestimmt )
Das erste Schrot klein zur Bissanzeige oder um es aufzulegen. Dann mit jeweils verdoppeltem Abstand und kleiner werdenden Schroten, die Kette wird dann ca 1,5 m lang, der Schwimmer sollte deutlichen Abstand zur Bebeleiung haben, beim Wurf kurz vor dem "Einschlag" landsam stoppen, dann fällt die Kette gestrafft ins Wasser, Verdrehungen bekomme ich mir der Montage fast nie, die Wurfweite liegt bei 10 - 25 m.
Mit der Montage sieht man vor allem feine Bisse sehr gut, ich fange so hauptsächlich Rotaugen, die Schnurstärke auf der Rolle liegt zwischen 10 er und 14 er, als Stopper verwende ich Monofile 12 er oder 14 er ( Vorsicht beim Festziehen ).
Für weite Würfe verwende ich Zoomer ( vorgebleite Waggler ) bis 10 gr. Diese Montagen eigendlich immer mit Punktbebleiung ( Laufblei oder Schrot ), bei der Verwendung von Laufblei setze ich 20 cm hinter der Laufblei ein Schrot als Stopper, das Hauptblei ist so weit von der Pose entfernt, daß die Vorfachlänge deutlich überschritten wird, so sind  weiten bis 50 m üblich, was darüber hinausgeht : Blei direkt unter dem Waggler anbringen, das gibt die meisten Verdrehe, aber man holt noch bis 15 m mehr Wurfweite heraus.
Viel Erfolg und Spaß beim Testen.Gruß Achim


----------



## hs (19. September 2001)

Hi!Eine ausgesprochen detaillierte Montage-Beschreibung von Tinka-Tinka. Ich möchte anregen, im Angler-Board eine Extra-Rubrik "Montagen" (Friedfisch und auch Raubfisch) einzurichten. Hier könnten wir viele Erfahrungen hinsichtlich der Montagen sammeln. Jeder, der dazu einen Beitrag veröffentlichen kann, sollte diesen posten.Ich glaube, dass bei dem herrschenden "Angeldruck" (Überfischung der Gewässer etc.) es auf solche Feinheiten ankommt, wenn man Erfolge verzeichnen will. Jedenfalls sind meine Erfahrungen so.Also, ich weiss nicht wie man es anstellt. Wahrscheinlich sind die Board-Betreiber allein in der Lage, eine neue Rubrik einzurichten, aber überlegt ´mal, ob meine Anregung nicht sinnvoll wäre.Grüsse und PETRI-hs


----------



## Megarun (19. September 2001)

WOW, Tinka: Respekt...
...besser, kann man es wohl kaum erklären!Äh, ich dachte/meinte, bis dato: Du bist nur: "Stipper"?Ich habe lange das Matchangeln betrieben. (Wird aber immer seltener, wohl zu faul)
Nur, bin ich damals von  einer ?echten? Matchrute, auf eine Feederrute umgestiegen. (3,6m-4,2m)Aber, ich benutze (fast) die gleiche Montage, so wie Du sie auch beschrieben hast! (Angel ganz selten mit Laufschwimmern)
Meine Lieblingspose ist der "Loafer". Bei Drift & Strömung, unschlagbar. (Lippe) Tja Schulti, willkommen im Match-Club.
Das "Matchen" ist eine super/feine Sache! Läßt sich nur noch vom reinen Stippen toppen!Gruß... 

------------------
...immer Untermaß...
***Moderator "Günstig kaufen & Tip`s" ***


----------



## JohannesG (19. September 2001)

Hallo Schulti,Lauf- oder Festmontage hängt von der Gewässertiefe ab. Bis ca. 3m (max. 3,5m)Tiefe geht die Feststellmontage bei einer 3,90m Rute. Ich habe fast nur mit Feststellmontage geangelt und bei tieferen Gewässern dann weiter draußen den Futterkorb bevorzugt. Die Bebleiung sitzt dabei größtenteils ober- und unterhalb der Posenbefestigung. Dadurch geht&acute;s beim Wurf ab wie ein Zäpfchen. Wieviel Blei auf der Schnur ist hängt vom Gewässer und Beißverhalten der Fische ab, denn dadurch wird die Sinkgeschwindigkeit der Montage gesteuert. In flachen Gewässern habe ich meist nur 2 kleine weitere Bleie auf der Schnur. Je weiter Du die Bebleiung verteilst, umso kürzer läßt sich die Sache werfen und umso schwieriger werden die Würfe.
Bei der Laufposenmontage kommt als weiteres Übel hinzu, daß die Pose in der Flugphase auf der Schnur wandert. Damit sie dabei nicht das Vorfach einfängt, muß durch Bebleiung oder Stopper eine Distanz zwischen Pose und Hauptbebleiung erzeugt werden. Um dann entsprechend weit rauszukommen, braucht man schon recht große Waggler (siehe Antwort von Achim).Viele Grüße,
  Johannes


----------



## Schulti (20. September 2001)

Danke Jungs!!
Ich werd das heute oder am Samstag gleich mal testen!!

------------------
Schulti
Coach der bayrischen
Angelnationalmannschaft
Team Schwandorf


----------



## TinkaTinka (20. September 2001)

Hai Megarun !Eigendlich fische ich sogar lieber mit der Match, als mit der Stippe, je nach Situation bekommt dann die Eine oder Andere den Vorrang.
Wenn ich für mich alleine angel 
( Stillwasser ) matche ( 3,90 m ) ich fast nur, bei den Vereinsangeln benutze ich fast nur ne beringte 8,00 m Rute, ich kann mir da nicht erlauben die Rotaugenbisse zu verschlagen, seit kurzem benutze ich da auch wieder ne Stippe ohne Rolle.
Am Sonntag ist Vereinsangeln, es ist mit starkem Gegenwind zu rechnen, da habe ich mir ne 6,00 m Rute fertiggemacht mit nem 3 AAA + "Ultra Stillwater" die Montage als Kette und Laufschwimmer, bei den Verhältnissen werde ich sogar die Schnur versenken, wenn die Rotaugen nicht beißen.
Die 2. Rute wird wie immer die Feederrute sein---"mitten im Teich", die hat mir vor 14 Tagen auch schon das Fell gerettet.
Du siehst also----nicht nur Stippen ( Darunter fällt für mich auch das Matchen )
Man muß halt recht vielseitig sein.Gruß Achim


----------



## Schulti (20. September 2001)

Halt, noch eine Frage:
Könnt Ihr vieleicht auch ein Fertigfutter für Rotaugen empfehlen? Ich möchte nämlich mit der Matchrute in unserem Baggersee größere Rotaugen fangen, die ich dann im Herbst oder Winter als Köfi&acute;s benutzen kann. Und welchen Köder würdet Ihr verwenden??????

------------------
Schulti
Coach der bayrischen
Angelnationalmannschaft
Team Schwandorf


----------



## Megarun (20. September 2001)

Tja Achim...
..da bleibt mir nur noch, Dir (für Sonntag) !Petri Heil! zu wünschen.
Tip: Auf Rotaugen, etaws herber. (aber das weist Du ja selber)
Bis dann, Megarun------------------
...immer Untermaß...
***Moderator "Günstig kaufen & Tip`s" *** [1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Megarun am 20-09-2001 um 09:30.]


----------



## JohannesG (20. September 2001)

Hallo Schulti,
als Fertigfutter kannst Du eigentlich jedes Rotaugenfutter nehmen. Die Unterschiede nicht nicht so riesig - nur die Preise.
Beim Köder für die Matchrute mußt Du bedenken, daß ja schon eine gewisse Strecke beim Einholen zurückgelegt wird. Wenn Du da bei den üblichen 8er oder 10er Vorfächern mit Deinen Köder einen Propeller-Effekt hast, verdrallt das Vorfach extrem. Ich verwende daher am liebsten entweder Einzelmade/-caster oder eine Made auf den Hakenschenkel aufgezogen und eine Made/Caster/Pinkie angehängt. Damit gibt&acute;s kaum Drall.Viel Erfolg,
  JohannesPS:
An manchen Gewässern (flache Teiche/Seen) ist die Matchrute unschlagbar !


----------



## TinkaTinka (20. September 2001)

Hai Johannes !Ein guter Tip zum Abschluß, hatte ich vergessen.
Danke Megarun, werde berichten.Gruß Achim


----------



## Schulti (20. September 2001)

8er oder 10er Vorfächer???
Ich muß da etwas gröber Angeln, weil man bei uns immer mit Karpfen rechnen muß. Verwendet Ihr denn dann keine Wirbel an der Matchrute???

------------------
Schulti
Coach der bayrischen
Angelnationalmannschaft
Team Schwandorf


----------



## Megarun (20. September 2001)

Wirbel???
Ich nicht!!! Wollst Du denn ?Spinnfischen? betreiben? Ich schlaufe meine Vorfächer mit der Hauptschnur zusammem. Noch besser: Alles in einem. Dh. Hauptschnur gleich Vorfachstärke.
DH: Du mußt einige Reservespulen (für Deine Rolle) dabei haben. 0,10/012/0,14. Evt. auch 0,16er. (Je nach zu erwartener Beute)
80m auf der Rolle reichen. (Bei großen Spulendurchmessern: (Unterfüttern)
Wenn natürlich, ein 20 Pfünder Karpfen auf 14er Schnur beißt; Dann seh` mal zu.Nichts ist unmöglich, T...Mega... 


------------------
...immer Untermaß...
***Moderator "Günstig kaufen & Tip`s" ***


----------



## Megarun (20. September 2001)

Ne, ne Tinka...
...ich meine mit Unterfüttern: Auf die leere Rolle Klebeband füllen. Den Rest mit Schnur bespulen. (Also keinen Knoten in der Schnur!)

Na gut: Gebe Dir mit der Meterzahl ja Recht.
Lieber: !Mehr! als zu wenig!" 
Ich bin eben; ein Schrappsack = Geizig.@Johannes: Also, das mit der Trommel unterm Weihnachtsbaum: Hast Du das denn wirklich gemacht? Gibt es evt. ein Video davon??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Macht´s gut,.....

------------------
...immer Untermaß...
***Moderator "Günstig kaufen & Tip`s" ***


----------



## JohannesG (20. September 2001)

Hi,
jetzt bin ich wohl wieder dran 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, ich hab 80m Schnur (+Backing) auf der Rolle, angele aber nicht weiter als ca. 30m draußen. Die Posenmontage ist etwas anders als normal, wodurch ich mir das Schnurabschneiden (nach häufigem Verschieben der Hauptbebeleiung) erspare. Ich habe eine Büroklammer zu einem "Peg leg" mit angeklemmtem Blei umfunktioniert. 
Das geht so: nimm Büroklammer und bieg sie grade. Dann muß in die Mitte eine kleine Wölbung für den Waggler hineingebogen werden. Der Draht kommt durch die Waggleröse und wird mit zwei Posengummis auf der Schnur festgesetzt. Die Hauptbebleiung des Wagglers klemme ich nun unterhalb des Waggles auf den Draht - fertig. So kann man Waggler maximal vorbleien und ohne Probleme auf der Schnur verschieben oder gegen einen anderen ebenfalls mit ausgebleitem Bügel versehenen austauschen. @Megarun:
Das war vor dem Videozeitalter - es gibt (zum Glück) noch nicht einmal Aufzeichnungen
auf Musik-CasetteGruß, Johannes[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Johannes G am 20-09-2001 um 13:30.]


----------



## TinkaTinka (20. September 2001)

Hai Johannes !Ne gute Konstruktion, die aber so nur mit feststehenden Montagen funktioniert, mit meiner "Kette" geht das eh nicht.
Aber den Tip werde ich mal beim nächsten Forellenangeln des Vereins austesten, da reichen Tiefen von 3 m, die schaffe ich spielend mit Festmontagen, dann kann man auch besser schleppen.Gruß Achim


----------



## Rotauge (20. September 2001)

Hallo!Jetzt muß ich mich auch einmal einblenden. Meine Matchrute ist dieses Jahr einfach zu kurz gekommen. Meistens war der Winklepicker vorne bzw. die Aalmontage im Wasser. Bei den vielen guten Tips werden die Waggler bald wieder schwimmen.

------------------
Grüße von Rotauge


----------



## JohannesG (21. September 2001)

Hi Schulti,
als ich das letzte mal einen Wirbel beim Posenfischen benutzt hab, da bin ich noch mit der Trommel um den Weihnachtsbaum rumgelaufen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich seh da keinen Vorteil (außer einen etwas schnelleren Vorfachwechsel). Großer Nachteil ist, daß (gerade beim Angel mit der Matchrute!!) Du je nach Beißverhalten die Bebleiung verschieben mußt, damit der Köder langsamer/schneller absinkt. Und ein Wirbel läßt sich schlecht verschieben.Es erinnert mich sehr an unser Stippertreffen im Juli. Diese Frage - wie soll ich es sagen - spaltete die Gruppe ein wenig und führte zur kurzzeitigen Vereinsamung eines einzelnen Anglers. Dieser Angler fing allerdings am nächtes Tag am Kanal mit Wirbel doppelt so viel Fisch wie zwei (ich war einer von denen) andere ohne Wirbel.Viele Grüße,
  Johannes


----------



## TinkaTinka (21. September 2001)

Öh Johannes, keine Geheimmontagen verraten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !Die Frage mit dem Wirbel ist nicht so abwegig, wie es scheint.In der neuen Ausgabe von Rute und Rolle wird sogar ein Dreifachwirbel empfohlen ( was ich für Quatsch halte, siehe den Kommentar von Johannes ).Mit durchgehender Schnur fische ich schon lange nicht mehr, ich habe da lieber ne 
"Sollbruchstelle".Mit der Empfehlung "80 m" wird Megarun wahrscheinlich die Nation spalten, ich finde, das es nicht reicht, ich kaufe im Normalfall 250 m Spulen, spule 150 m auf und verwende den Rest als Vorfachmaterial.
Ich habe dafür 2 Gründe :1. Meine ich, daß der Knoten beim Wurf zu früh stört.2. Möchte ich bei einem Drill nicht unbedingt den Knoten im Ringbereich haben, das kann unschöne Stopper geben.Dazu kommt noch, daß ich relativ oft den Bereich in dem der Stopperknoten sitzt rausschneide, dann werden aus 80 m schnell 60 - 50 und das ist dann wirklich zu wenig.Gruß Achim


----------



## Schulti (21. September 2001)

Nochmals Danke für Euere Tip&acute;s!!!!!!

------------------
Schulti
Coach der bayrischen
Angelnationalmannschaft
Team Schwandorf


----------



## Bredi (22. September 2001)

Hei Leute,
wie immer gehen die Meinungen sehr weit auseinander möcht auch meinen Senf dazugeben bei uns wird die Matchrute immer mehr zur Winnerrute und läuft der Stippe den Rang ab. Meisten wird auf 30-50 Meter gefischt selten darüber. Ich fisch grundsätzlich mit 3-fach Wirbel kann das jeden nur empfehlen die  Verdrallung fällt kommplett weg ich glaube das ist der größte Unterschied ansonste decken sich die Montagen ob man mit Kette oder kompackt Blei fischt liegt wohl eher am Beisverhalten der Fische allerdings entscheidet sich dort auch ob man Winner oder Louser wird habe da meine leidvollen Erfahrungen hätte ich am letzten Wochenende statt Kette Kompackbebleiung genommen dann....... aber lassen wir das bekomme schon wieder einen dicken Hals
Mfg
Thomas


----------



## Schulti (23. September 2001)

Hi Kollegen!
Hab&acute; das gestern mal mit gutem Erfolg getestet! Konnte einige Rotaugen, 2 Brassen und einen Karpfen auf die Schuppen legen. Das hat echt Spass gemacht, den Karpfen an der feinen Matchrute zu Drillen!

------------------
Schulti
Coach der bayrischen
Angelnationalmannschaft
Team Schwandorf


----------



## TinkaTinka (24. September 2001)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch !!!!!!!!Schön, daß es auch Erfolge zu melden gibt, mit hat beim Angeln nen 18 cm Barsch den Ar.... gerettet.Bredi man lernt nie aus, ich werde den Wirbel dann doch mal testen.Gruß Achim


----------



## Bredi (25. September 2001)

Teste es mal aus  Achim und lass mich wissen ob es so besser klappt.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## TinkaTinka (1. Oktober 2001)

Hai Balu !Bring mir doch bitte zum Stippertreff mal ein, zwei Tütchen von den Microwirbeln mit, der Test mit den Dreierwirbeln ist nicht nach meinem Geschmack ausgefallen, also ist ein neuer Test fällig.Bis bald AchimPs.: Fährst Du Freitag oder Samstag.


----------



## balu (1. Oktober 2001)

Na hier geht&acute;s ja diskussionstechnisch ab... Wirbel ja oder nein, feste oder Laufmontage? Alles eine Frage des Geschmacks und nicht zuletzt der Gewässergegebenheiten, wenn ihr mich fragt. Da mich Johannes weiter oben ja schon als "Wirbelfan" des letzten Stippertreffs geoutet hat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, möchte ich mich nun mal zu Wort melden. Ich habs getestet. Montagen mit Microkarabirbeln, die nach meiner Wägung knapp 0,2 Gramm wiegen (entspricht einem Blei zwischen Größe 3 und 4) haben keine Nachteile, sofern die Fische nicht derart vorsichtig beißen, dass das unterste Blei ein 9er oder 10er sein muß. Insbesondere bei leichter bis mittlerer Strömung haben sie meiner Meinung nach sogar Vorteile, was die Verdrallung des Vorfaches angeht, wenn ich mal zwei Maden aufziehe. Wenn ich mich entscheiden muß zwischen einem 3er Blei vor dem Vorfach und einem Microkarabinerwirbel, dann wähle ich den Wirbel. Alternativ kann man sogar noch den Karabiner abknipsen und reduziert somit das Gewicht auf ca. 0,1 Gramm (meine Waage hat "nur" 10tel-Grammeinteilung. Beim Stillwasserstippen bin sogar ich mittlerweile bom Wirbel weg. Hier ist mein letztes Blei vor dem Haken auch deutlich unter 0,1 Gramm und so leichte Wirbel habe ich noch nirgends entdeckt.
Auf Seasons hat im Übrigen sogar Jean Desque (mehrfacher Weltmeister und jetzt wohl Chef von Sensas) sowohl beim Bolognaiseangeln als auch beim Matchen mit Wirbeln montiert. Aber weg vom Wirbel...
Hinsichtlich der Festmonatgen von Wagglern geht meiner Meinung nach nichts über die schwe...teuren Feststellsysteme von Stonfo. Diese Marke ist und bleibt für mich der Mercedes in Sachen Zubehör. Es gibt sie in 2 oder 3 Größen (je nach Gewicht des zu werfenden Wagglers) und da verschiebt sich im Gegensatz zu den von Johannes genannten "Peg leg&acute;s" garnix. Die sitzen bombenfest. Es gibt nämlich nix ärgerlicheres als &acute;nen wanderenden Waggler, nachdem man im Schweiße meines Angesichts in unter Umständen großer Entfernung endlich korrekt ausgelotet hatte. Und zum Abschluß noch eine Frage:
Warum kommt den nicht der ein oder andere noch zum nächsten Stippertreff? Erfahrungen bei &acute;nem Bierchen persönlich Austauschen statt hier zu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wär doch prima.
CU und Grüße an alle
Balu

------------------
meine Hobbies:


----------



## ClemensVolkmann (30. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit der Matchrute*

hi Leute!
ich will die Tage auf dicke Brassen matchen .Könnt ihr mir Tipps geben ?
liebe Grüße ,volki


----------



## Knispel (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit der Matchrute*



ClemensVolkmann schrieb:


> hi Leute!
> ich will die Tage auf dicke Brassen matchen .Könnt ihr mir Tipps geben ?
> liebe Grüße ,volki


 
Suche dir hier :

http://www.meisterhaft-stippfischen.de/index.html

hier :

http://www.blinker.de/download/files/drennan/Drennan_Posenserie.pdf

oder hier :

http://www.classycatchers.de/

das passende aus, klappt alles ...


----------



## thanatos (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit der Matchrute*

hab die beiträge durchgelesen ,irgend wie bewundere ich euch matchis
hab es einmal ausprobiert und obwohl ich irgend wie auch ein montage-
pingel bin konnte ich mich nicht mit der technik anfreunden.aber toll wie ihr das hier beschreibt ,schon fast sakral.
viel spaß.


----------

